
Beyond Disruption - supster
https://stratechery.com/2015/beyond-disruption/
======
timrpeterson
Disruption - It's just a word. Not sure why all the hand-wringing.

I'm being serious when I ask, please tell me why any of this matters?

~~~
thetmkay
The author isn't just stating the case of the word being misused, but to
advertise his alternate model.

The take-away is that the new successful companies don't follow disruption
theory, which is a bottom-up approach, but a different, top-down one.

It's importance is figuring out successful strategies for orienting and
managing a business: don't undercut the competition, start with a niche that's
willingness-to-pay is higher.

As someone who hasn't read much on management theory, it was illuminating for
me.

Diction is also important, but that's a whole separate conversation.

